# Join a domain offline windows server 2008 r1!



## peonowns (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi all,


I am trying to join a brand new asus machine with a fresh install of windows 7 onto my server!.

The problem i am having is i dont have a internet connection!.


i know with windows server 2008 r2 you can use the command prompt and use djoin to set up the connection .
my server is windows 2008 r1 and the djoin command is not regonised.

any help would be good!.

As always i am trying to figure this out too and will post a solution if i get one before some help arrives.


peon.


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Djoin.exe is a new utility in Windows Server 2008 R2 and requires Windows 7 / Server 2008 R2 on machines you want to join to your domain.


----------



## peonowns (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi ETech7,

As i posted above i know djoin is a r2 utility my problem / question is can an offline domain join be completed on r1.

Also is r2 of windows server 2008 a free upgrade or is there a cost involved.
The Microsoft links I looked at last night do not say and seem to only offer 180 days free trial of r2 :*(

regards peon


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Windows Server 2008 R2 is a new release, not an update, you will need a Lenience key for that. Also not it comes only in 64bit flavor, in case you are running 32bit R1. Microsoft states djoin.exe is an new utility in R2, so it is probably safe to say there is nothing like that in R1.


----------

